# Torn Down Units (my band)



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

*Torn Down Units (my band) (now up on iTunes and Amazon mp3)*

Hey guys. My band Torn Down Units finally got around to adding our whole discography to Bandcamp. A lot of the older releases are free downloads, and the newer E.P.s are dirt cheap if you do want to support the band in any way. 

We play a mix of Surf, Rockabilly, Metal and Dirty Rock n' Roll. The newest E.P. is an instrumental album that's about a blistering 16 minutes long lol, so it doesn't take long to check out. So if you have a few moments, check us out.

http://torndownunits.bandcamp.com/

Thanks.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ha! Great stuff! My kind of tunes...

Subscribed! Thanks for that.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for checking it out sulphur! We have actually played up in your neck of the woods, but not in about 7-8 years.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Great songs - really enjoyed listening.....thanks!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for checking it out Macki. Out stuff is now up on iTunes and Amazon Mp3 as well.


----------

